# Experimental browser stuck on one webpage



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

So yesterday while at dinner my Oasis asked about connecting with the free guest wifi. I said yes as I was waiting for a book purchase to download. Now I'm trying to go to a bookhip.com page to get a title and no matter how many times I tap the go arrow button it stays on the Dickey's BBQ page and won't go to the address I typed in. I've restarted the Oasis but that didn't solve it. Any suggestions welcomed and appreciated.


----------

